# Anyone prefer riding from NYC to Weschester over Rockland?



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I've only done Rockland, curious if people think the trek through the Bronx is worth it.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I live in Westchester. There is some great riding, fabulous really, particularly once you get to the northern parts. Can't speak for trekking through the Bronx but if you want some tips about riding up here or route suggestions you can pm me.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

HEY, good question. Here is another thread that will give you an idea for a Westchester route.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ne...k-brewster-ny-almost-century-ride-310909.html


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Trek_5200 said:


> I've only done Rockland, curious if people think the trek through the Bronx is worth it.


Well, that's really two questions: 1) Is riding in Westchester worth the effort to get there from NYC, and then 2) is cycling through the Bronx the best way to get from NYC to Westchester?

re: #1, I'd say that the terrain in Westchester is significantly different (sometimes suprisingly so) from Rockland, and enough so to make it well worth riding there. There are beautiful routes on both sides of the Hudson, but you'll never confuse the Left Bank for the Right Bank. Bear in mind though that for the past 4 or 5 seasons at least the road surfaces in Westchester have been conspicuously worse than those in Rockland; be prepared to dodge a ton of potholes and sketchy asphalt, far more than you encounter in Rockland.

re: #2 ...while there are much better routes from NYC to Westchester than the tried-and-true Grand Concourse, _none_ of them really qualify as anything better than junk miles. So unless you are deadset on cycling the entire distance out & back, I would suggest you consider taking a Metro-North train to White Plains or Tarrytown to start, or at least grab an MTA 4 Train to the end of the line (Woodlawn).


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Grand Concourse is definitely fine, there is a painted bike lane pretty much the entire length, but it isn't the nicest ride. You could also go up the west side of Manhattan and cross over into Riverdale and on to Yonkers and points north. There is the famous Gimbels Ride that meets up each weekend morning around 9am at the Cross County Shopping Center in Yonkers (just off the NY Thruway). I know folks make the trek up the Grand Concourse to Jerome Ave. and up to do Gimbels. Once Gimbels gets up past White Plains it splits into several routes based on mileage, so there is something for most folks. But the main ride can get pretty competitive and sketchy. You can also hug the coast and head up into Connecticut. Lots of options and good riding. Definitely different from 9W, both good and bad.


----------

